# Tetnus shot with CPT 96372



## daniel

Question:

I was under the assumption that you can only code the regular administration codes with CPT 90715 tetnus shot.


But recently I was told that if the patient came in for a leg laceration and the physician adminsters a tentaus shot you can use CPT 96372.

Can you code CPT 96372 and CPT 90715 together for therapeutic reasons.

If so, do you have a article or source to refer to.


Daniel,CPC

P.S: Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## rita1210

*tetnus shot*

Daniel

Since tetnus is considered a immunization shot, you should code for the repair, 90471 for admin and 90715 for shot.  I do this on a regular basis and get paid for it from all insurance companies, except of course Medicare whom does not pay for tetnus at all.

Rita
I was under the assumption that you can only code the regular administration codes with CPT 90715 tetnus shot.


But recently I was told that if the patient came in for a leg laceration and the physician adminsters a tentaus shot you can use CPT 96372.

Can you code CPT 96372 and CPT 90715 together for therapeutic reasons.

If so, do you have a article or source to refer to.


Daniel,CPC

P.S: Doesn't seem right to me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ciphermed

The CPT manual provides guidelines for Vaccines & Toxoids which indicates...
"Codes  90476-90748 indentify the vaccine product only. To report the administration of a vaccine/toxoid, the vaccine/toxoid product codes 90476-90749 must be used in addition to an *immunization administration code*(s) *90465-90474*. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## daniel

Any more input.

Is anyone using CPT 96372 and CPT 90714 together for prophlatic measures.

Example patient comes in for a dog bite, or for steping on a rusty nail.


----------



## namedcare

*Tetanus*

We bill 90715 for TDAP and 90471 for regular tetanus with the 90471 admin code and have no problems with reimbursement.  We bill family practice and urgent care.


----------



## cubs01

Medicare will pay for a tetinus vaccine, but only if the patient has an open wound.  You have to use 90703 to bill the vaccine.


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ

yes medicare will pay for 90703 they will also reimburse on codes 90718 and 90714 but will not except 90715. I found a page of this info and have personally been paid on 90714 and 90703. i found a page on imm for medicare and it only states the 90471 for administration but if you could code 96372 how would you know it was admin by the phys a mod- ? not sure never heard of it.


----------

